# Wer ist der heißeste Pornostar?



## Stefan24100 (21 Mai 2010)

Wer ist der heißeste Pornostar? Wer will kann auch mit Bild aber *FSK 16* also keine Hardcore Bilder! 

Ich sag mal Julia Bond :drip:
*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*
http://www.imagehosting.cz/?v=1913.jpg


----------



## begoodtonite (21 Mai 2010)

da gibt es einige...miko lee, tyra misoux, kobe tai, katsumi, lilly love


----------



## ShiningEyes (21 Mai 2010)

Cindy Hope,Blue Angel und Anetta Keys


----------



## Katzun (21 Mai 2010)

*Annette Schwarz*









*Katsumi (Katsuni, Katzumi, Katzuni)*




​


----------



## Crocodile (21 Mai 2010)

Also meine Favoriten:

*Rachel Roxxx*

*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*
http://img132.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=58299_0030_123_230lo.jpg

*Eva Angelina*


*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*


----------



## Presley (21 Mai 2010)

Jenna Jameson und Eva Angelina !:WOW:


----------



## betzdorf (24 Mai 2010)

Aktuell sind mir keine bekannt, die mit den Ex-Pornostars «Gina Wild» und Sibel Kekilli konkurrieren können!


----------



## Katzun (24 Mai 2010)

Sibel Kekilli zählt ja nicht wirklich als pornostar

die 3 filmchen von ihr fand ich ehrlich gesagt recht langweilig


----------



## steppenwolf110 (28 Mai 2010)

Gina Wild,KellyTrump Katja Kassin Delfynn Delage


----------



## solefun (28 Mai 2010)

Tanner Mayes und Mya Diamond pur moi!


----------



## ruedbu (28 Mai 2010)

ganz klar Jana Bach


----------



## Stefan24100 (15 Juni 2010)

und weiter gehts 


Sunny Leone


----------



## Stefan24100 (16 Juni 2010)

Suzie Diamond (Slovakian Pornstar)


----------



## jamaaaaal (5 Sep. 2010)

Sunrise Adams


----------



## syd67 (6 Sep. 2010)

heisseste pornstar,haben die nicht alle37grad??? kleiner scherz
die meissten namen kenne ich nicht,aber die geilsten moepse hat fuer mich
katerina konec!sind glaube ich sogar echt?


----------



## armin (6 Sep. 2010)

*Sophie Moone x1*


----------



## zero1992 (16 Okt. 2010)

lela star is auch ned schlecht =P


----------



## almstern (23 Okt. 2010)

ich finde dolly buster immer noch heiss...


----------



## stultusfrater (23 Okt. 2010)

gina wild amy reid oder hanna hilton


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2010)

Stefan24100 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Julia Bond :drip:



find ich auch:WOW:


----------



## LatexLatexLatex (28 Nov. 2010)

Ariella Ferrera
Lisa Ann
Alanah Rae
Tory Lane
Gianna Michaels
Priya Rai
Jayden James
Nikki Benz
Annina Ucatis
Carmella Bing
Trina Michaels


----------



## Gamer2 (5 Dez. 2010)

Delta White, Cristina Bella und kaylani lei


----------



## Franky70 (6 Dez. 2010)

Ich antworte mal ganz "old school":
Ginger Lynn und Nina Hartley.

Beide kehrten als reife Damen übrigens ins Business zurück.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (6 Dez. 2010)

Guido W.


----------



## danielxD (3 Jan. 2011)

Die heißesten Pornstars für mich sind 
Bianca Beauchamp und Annina Ucatis 
Bianca hat echt ein heißes gesicht und einen geilen arsch 
und Annina hat echt große Melonenn


----------



## ddd (11 Jan. 2011)

Jada Fire & Ava Devine


----------



## maggi77 (13 Jan. 2011)

Laura Angel


----------



## punkerali (14 Jan. 2011)

jana bach auf jeden da is alles perfekt


----------



## steppenwolf110 (25 Jan. 2011)

Für mich ist der heißeste Pornostar Delfynn delage sowie Katja Kassin Sai Tai Tiger


----------



## syriaplanum (12 Feb. 2011)

hi,
ich finde Maria Bellucci, Brigitta Nelson, Shy Love, Jessica Drake und Monique Alexander geil


----------



## boy 2 (12 Feb. 2011)

Jesse Jane, Rachel Starr ... ! Oldy-Selena Steele!


----------



## YYYMAN (21 Feb. 2011)

Janine Lindemulder


----------



## Punisher (21 Feb. 2011)

Ups, ich kenne gar keine aktuelle Pornodarstellerin


----------



## GrunAA (7 Apr. 2011)

Asa Akira !


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

da gibts ne ganze menge die verdammt hot sind.

MOLLY CAVALLI zählt eindeutig dazu
aber auch 
RAVEN RILEY z.b.ist ne göttin obwohl sie im grunde kein pornostar in dem sinne ist
und nicht vergessen
GOT GISELE,diese frau ist verdammt hot und einfach nur hübsch.


----------



## collins (29 Mai 2011)

Was ist Porno???


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2011)

Lisa Ann
Aletta Ocean
Angelina Valentine
Sienna West
Audrey Bitoni
Nikki Benz
Puma Swede
Ava Devine


----------



## Oli985 (16 Sep. 2011)

Für mich: alia janine und Sophie Dee


----------



## Michisuperfreak (16 Sep. 2011)

Madison Parker, Jenaveve Jolie und Vanessa Lane


----------



## Amazinking (18 Sep. 2011)

Definitiv Gianna Michaels 











*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites und Copyright (c)!*


----------



## beobachter5 (19 Okt. 2011)

Jessica Drake


----------



## [email protected] (19 Okt. 2011)

Kann mich nicht festlegen 
Jenna Haze
Daisy Marie
Zeina Heart
Tyra Misoux
Madison Ivy (als noch kein Silikon im Spiel war)
Lela Star (vorm Groß-Umbau)
Gracie Glam
Sandy Fantasy aka Vega Vixen
Penny Flame


----------



## Tom G. (19 Okt. 2011)

*Heiß, heißer, Melanie Moon*

Für mich ist das selbstverständlich *Melanie Moon* aus Saarbrücken, weil sie im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "ein Star zum Anfassen" ist. :thumbup:


----------



## atreus36 (19 Okt. 2011)

Raven Riley!!!


----------



## Thomy112 (19 Okt. 2011)

ok hier auch mal meine 

Tyra Misoux





Anja Juliette Laval





:jumping:


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Natürlich Sasha Grey!


----------



## elmshorner (27 Okt. 2011)

ganz eindeutig Jesse Jane...


----------



## Walt (28 Okt. 2011)

Allein diesen lasziven Blick hat keine andere so gut drauf wie

Sasha Grey.

Für mich ist sie die klare Nummer 1!


----------



## Jasper379 (5 Nov. 2011)

Phoenix Marie


----------



## Franky70 (5 Nov. 2011)

Walt schrieb:


> Allein diesen lasziven Blick hat keine andere so gut drauf wie
> 
> Sasha Grey.
> 
> Für mich ist sie die klare Nummer 1!


Das Coole an dem Thread sind die vielen Tips. 
Speziell Sasha Grey, wow. :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2011)

Kayden Kross


----------



## woodyjezy (5 Nov. 2011)

Ich oute mich dann mal als Fan der deutschen Privatamateure!

BitchNr1​



​

CaraCum​

*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*
​


----------



## Erlkönig (6 Nov. 2011)

Whitney Stevens


*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*

Milly Moris

*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*

Christy Canyon 

*Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*
http://img272.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=599311451_potd_0435_122_53lo.jpg


----------



## KlausKarl (11 Nov. 2011)

Cherokee d ass


----------



## x5thw (13 Nov. 2011)

Gina Wild war geil,aktuell Jana Bach.


----------



## maggi77 (14 Nov. 2011)

laura angel


----------



## Bigsir (12 Apr. 2012)

christy canyon


----------



## Jone (16 Apr. 2012)

Dolly Buster und Teresa Orlowski


----------



## samasaphan (23 Apr. 2012)

Anja Juliette Laval, das ist doch wohl klar?!


----------



## lkfjdfsy (26 Apr. 2012)

jesse jane 
diamond foxxx
diamond jackson
lisa ann


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Apr. 2012)

Tyra Misoux ,Gina Wild.


----------



## neman64 (28 Apr. 2012)

Für mich ist es Jana Bach


----------



## n-tv junky (29 Apr. 2012)

Bei den ahtuell tätigen Damen sind dies
- Lisa Ann
- Vivian Schmitt
- Shay Sights

... und bei den "Ruheständlern" sind dies
- Teresa Orlowski
- Sarah Louise Young
- Kelly Trump


----------



## Kretsche (8 Juni 2012)

Gianna Michaels! Ganz klar!


----------



## MarcLB (8 Juni 2012)

Für mich auf jeden Riley Steele !!!

**Direktverlinkung gelöscht**


----------



## Benmon (8 Juni 2012)

tiffany thompson

**Direktverlinkung gelöscht**


----------



## Donja (8 Juni 2012)

Nicole Aniston


----------



## TobiasB (8 Juni 2012)

Asia Carrera die übrigens zum 3 Mal Mutter wurde.


----------



## TobiasB (8 Juni 2012)

collins schrieb:


> Was ist Porno???



Wenn du deiner Gummipuppe deinen kleinen Horst in die Spalte steckst.


----------



## Kessel_Erni (29 Sep. 2012)

Katja Kassin


----------



## maggi77 (29 Sep. 2012)

Aktive: Tia Ling

Ruhestand: Laura Angel


----------



## hoi222 (30 Sep. 2012)

Nicole Aniston!!!!!


----------



## Anakin (1 Okt. 2012)

Christina Jolie und Georgia Jones


----------



## Don76 (4 Okt. 2012)

Hier mal meine Top 5:

Priya Rai (unangefochten die Nummer 1)
Lisa Ann
Deauma
Nina Hartley
Madison Ivy


----------



## tony123 (4 Okt. 2012)

- Vivian Schmitt
- Jana Bach


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2012)

Rebecca Linares
Riley Steele
Raven Riley
Liz Vicious
Tori Black
Jenna Jameson
Jacqueline Lovell
Kira Reed
Tracy Ryan

 :WOW:


----------



## maggiking (4 Okt. 2012)

Stoya ist heiß solltet ihr mal googeln 
gerne schaue ich mir auch
Eve Angel
Tori Black
Daisy Marie
an ^^


----------



## saunabox85 (6 Okt. 2012)

Gina Wild. Auch wenn sie nichts mehr produziert


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Dolly Buster


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Sie ist zwar keine mehr, aber Gina Wild ist mal mega heiß


----------



## wraithlord (7 Okt. 2012)

Ruheständler oder nicht: Chasey Lain


----------



## Hakkespacken (7 Okt. 2012)

gianna michaels 
gina wild


----------



## lulatsch44 (7 Okt. 2012)

brooke skey


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2012)

Justine Jolie und Sylvie Moon Fällen mir noch ein


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2012)

Sophie Moon


----------



## cmd666 (7 Okt. 2012)

amerikanisch:
Gianna Michaels
Ava Addams
Sophie Dee

englisch:
Lara Latex
Lady Sonia

Amateure:
Sandra Otterson (aka Wifey)
Aische Pervers


----------



## rayotterbay (7 Okt. 2012)

hanna hilton


----------



## hyrican (7 Okt. 2012)

Vanessa Lane
Tori Lane (Tory)
Chastity Lynn
...


----------



## babyfacekiller (7 Okt. 2012)

vanessa lane

flexy bitch


----------



## JackAubrey75 (11 Okt. 2012)

Emma Starr, Jessica Valentino ( ich weiß gegensätzlicher gehts wohl kaum!! )


----------



## rovogoth (11 Okt. 2012)

den "einen" star gibts bei mir nicht, die abwechslung machts  
ich mag sehr: 
-Nicole Ray 
-Anita Pearl 
-Sasha Rose 
-Angel Rivas 
-Blue Angel 
-Cassandra Nix


----------



## TigerII (30 Nov. 2012)

emma starr


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

nina hartley, jeanna fine, dru berrymore


----------



## straycat (13 Dez. 2012)

Ich würde sagen Gianna Michaels


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Dez. 2012)

Sasha Grey


----------



## ddd (23 Dez. 2012)

Jada Fire
Ava Devine 
Gianna Michaels


----------



## Charme (23 Dez. 2012)

Tiffany Fox


----------



## hs4711 (23 Dez. 2012)

Anja Juliette Laval
Asia Carrera


----------



## eis (23 Dez. 2012)

*Monique Alexander* 



​


----------



## Fuchs2010 (23 Dez. 2012)

JANA BACH ist die Beste!


----------



## hä gucke (6 Jan. 2013)

* Tyra Misoux *


----------



## Walt (6 Jan. 2013)

Sasha Grey!


----------



## landkarte (24 Feb. 2013)

Jana Bach, Vivian Schmitt


----------



## x-man65 (25 Feb. 2013)

Micaela Schaefer


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

annette schwarz


----------



## wraithlord (10 März 2013)

Chasey Lain


----------



## straycat (10 März 2013)

gianna michaels


----------



## RapeX (10 März 2013)

Capri Anderson
Alison Angel
Tanner Mayes
Carli Banks
Lexi Belle


----------



## Creek (16 März 2013)

Christy Mack


----------



## Stefan088 (23 März 2013)

Super schöne Frau


----------



## colin_a (31 März 2013)

Asa Akira ist der Hammer


----------



## colin_a (31 März 2013)

Ashlynn Brooke


----------



## att (31 März 2013)

aino kishi
mihiro taniguchi

ich mags lieber fernöstlich


----------



## Harry1982 (31 März 2013)

Clara Morgane
Sasha Grey


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

almstern schrieb:


> ich finde dolly buster immer noch heiss...



Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu :thumbup:

*DOLLY BUSTER* polarisiert ja sehr. Die einen finden sie hässlich und arrogant. 

Aber ich gehöre auch zu denen, die sie *HAMMERGEIL!!!* finden :WOW:


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Jetzt noch meine Favoriten 

*Nina Hartley* und *Sara Jay :WOW:
*


----------



## hä gucke (4 Apr. 2013)

Tyra Misoux !


----------



## beachkini (4 Apr. 2013)

Annette Schwarz 

Vom äußerlichen her zwar nicht, aber ansonsten


----------



## tottoa (4 Apr. 2013)

_gianna Michaels
Priya rai
Eva Notty
Sienna West
Deauxma
Kelly madison
Sophie dee
Katie kox_


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

Tyra Misoux, schade das sie nicht mehr dreht....


----------



## pitt1973 (7 Apr. 2013)

hallo , es gibt nur eine wahre Porno-Queen EVER.....SARAH YOUNG - The Godess of S E X


----------



## skelek (17 Apr. 2013)

lisa ann man aufjedenfall


----------



## quantenphysik80 (18 Apr. 2013)

tanner mayes
julia bond


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Tori Black (doch sie ist schwanger wieder). 

Von Europa - Die französin Claire Castel ist wunderschön auch.


----------



## word (8 Mai 2013)

Aletta Ocean


----------



## Reuters (2 Juni 2013)

Sharon Wild


----------



## sky602 (3 Juni 2013)

lela star ist sehr heiß


----------



## johnsonjohnson (16 Juli 2013)

Asia Carrera


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2013)

Sasha Grey


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Julia Bond


----------



## dg5lbe (22 Juli 2013)

Ich würde sagen, Larkin Love:thumbup:



Stefan24100 schrieb:


> Wer ist der heißeste Pornostar? Wer will kann auch mit Bild aber *FSK 16* also keine Hardcore !
> 
> Ich sag mal Julia Bond :drip:
> *Keine Bilder mit Tags von Adult-Sites!*
> http://www.imagehosting.cz/?v=1913.jpg


----------



## Creek (22 Juli 2013)

Madison Ivy *------*


----------



## BeerLover (12 Aug. 2013)

Definitiv Kayden Kross.


----------



## Stars_Lover (9 Sep. 2013)

debie diamond


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Einige werden den Kopf schütteln, aber aus meiner Sicht ganz klar BILLY RAISE (Czech Republic)


----------



## BeTom (19 Jan. 2014)

Ich finde Mia Malkova am besten


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Jan. 2014)

Ich find Deauxma und Sara Jay verdammt heiß!


----------



## BeTom (25 Mai 2014)

Mia Malkova
Chanel Preston
Madison Ivy
Tori Black
Kortney Kane
Nicole Aniston


----------



## Coolman_86 (27 Mai 2014)

Raven Riley :thumbup:


----------



## marx99 (14 Juni 2014)

Jessica Drake
Alexa Rae
Carmella Bing
Tamara Milano
Laura Paradise


----------



## Nerofin (29 Juni 2014)

Aus Amerika:
Monique Alexander
Asa Akira
Kagney Linn Karter
Juelz Ventura

Aus Europa (zum Teil nicht mehr aktiv):
Clara Morgane (Französin, macht nun Musik)
Niki Belucci (Ungarin, nun Topless-DJ)
Suzie Diamond (Slowakische Analqueen)

Best Erotic-Model ever:
Zuzana Spears (Tschechin, leider kein Hardcore gemacht, nun unter Zuzka Light bekannt und ist jetzt Fitnessgöttin)


----------



## Minoz (3 Juli 2014)

Asa Akira und Krystal Steal.:thumbup:


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Tori Black


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2014)

*Bea Cummins*


----------



## Thomase004 (9 Dez. 2020)

Gibt es hier nach 6 Jahren Stillstand irgendwelche Neuzugänge? 😜


----------



## Walt (9 Dez. 2020)

Also ich bleibe dabei:

Leah Gotti!


----------



## Buster (11 Dez. 2020)

Es gibt nur eine ....


----------



## John David (20 Jan. 2021)

Madison Ivy!!


----------



## feetie (26 März 2021)

Asia Carrera


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Taylor Burton
Lelu Love
Sexy Susi
Annabel Massina
Jana Bach (hat allerdings aufgehört vor einiger Zeit)
Anny Aurora


----------



## chemikant32 (6 Juli 2022)

Mina


----------

